# Watch With No Name



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This fell through letter box for Â£11. Seller did not know and neither do I. Looks decent but nothing much to identify-front says 17 rubies.no details on movement but looks well made and very very clean-nothing insde back case but outside reads

FONDACIER

INOXYDABLE

HERMETIQUE-ALL DIRECTLY BELOW EACH OTHER IN CAPITALS

CLUE COULD BE IN NEXT BIT WHICH NOT ABLE TO PHOTOGRAPH WIH ANY MEANING

a small dome with an eye inside the dome at top and below that but still inside the dome the letters BD.

screw on back with only 2 indents for tool -came on an interesting sliding mesh affair metal strap but not original

over to you team!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the words are french, just means stainless steel dustproof


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

merci pg. The watch was sold as a "fondacier" make but back steel doesnt seem probable as a name.It was the way which each word was dirctly below the other that seemed different.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Stainless steel back. a dome with just the letters PB within identifies Solvil. Has your camera got a macro button? A better shot of the back would help.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Very pretty movement. Can't help with the ID though!

Mike


----------

